# NATO and not EU deserves the Nobel Peace Prize



## Sythen (12 Oct 2012)

Couldn't think of which forum would be most appropriate. Shared with the usual caveats:

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/commentary/editorials/nato-and-not-eu-deserves-the-nobel-peace-prize/article4610119/



> There was great mirth on Friday of the “at least the Nobel committee did not give the European Union the economics prize” variety. Except that the use of the Nobel Peace Prize as a morale boost for Eurocrats struggling to contain a currency crisis is no laughing matter. It diminishes the prestige of the prize – and the achievements of those who truly deserve it.
> 
> Worse, the pretext offered, that the EU gave Europe peace, is an insult to the role of Canadians and Americans in ending centuries of European bloodshed. If there is one institution that has ensured the peace in Europe it is the North Atlantic Treaty Organization.



More on link. I would think the end of anyone taking the Peace Prize seriously was when President Obama was given one for not being President Bush, but that's just me.


----------



## cupper (12 Oct 2012)

You have to wonder about the Nobel Committee and their choices of late. Obama's selection was a political statement, a big F You to the Bush Administration. And now this.

They were discussing this on NPR's Marketplace tonight, and one person said that the EU deserved the selection from a historic and political perspective, but from a practical perspective they don't.


----------



## cupper (13 Oct 2012)

I think a much more deserving recipient would have been Malala Yousafzai, the girl who was shot by Pakistani Taliban for speaking out against them, and for having a dream of getting education. 

http://Forums.Army.ca/forums/threads/107678/post-1179890.html#msg1179890


----------



## Retired AF Guy (13 Oct 2012)

The one time the EU had a chance to show its peace keeping credentials was during the break-up of Yugoslavia, and they blew it big-time. Hell, you could make a argument that they actually contributed to the crisis, rather then trying to prevent it.


----------

